# Fluval Edge LED lighting?



## MagicMan (Aug 27, 2007)

I've read a few threads on various forums where people have done this mod. However, I haven't see anyone link exactly what LEDs they bought. I'd be looking to put white LEDs in mine.

I want something that is a direct bolt-in. Don't want to be doing a huge custom wiring/power job.

What should I buy?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you looking for one that is made for you all ready or are you looking for a DIY one?


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

i was thinking about this yesterday...blue LEDS for the moonlight effect and this occurred to me:
A solar cell unit form an outdoor landscape system modified to power a strip of blue LEDS lights.
I would mount the solar controller IN the canopy where it would recharge the self contained battery from the 6500K fluorescent bulbs while they are on. Then when then timer turns those bulbs off in the evening, the darkness sensor in the solar unit would power the LED's on when sufficiently dark.

That said i have seen people pick up LED strips on eBay fairly cheap, and not hard to wire.


----------



## HUMAN1ESS (Oct 5, 2010)

Brando said:


> i was thinking about this yesterday...blue LEDS for the moonlight effect and this occurred to me:
> A solar cell unit form an outdoor landscape system modified to power a strip of blue LEDS lights.
> I would mount the solar controller IN the canopy where it would recharge the self contained battery from the 6500K fluorescent bulbs while they are on. Then when then timer turns those bulbs off in the evening, the darkness sensor in the solar unit would power the LED's on when sufficiently dark.
> 
> That said i have seen people pick up LED strips on eBay fairly cheap, and not hard to wire.


Awesome idea...you have me thinking


----------



## Brando (Oct 6, 2010)

HUMAN1ESS said:


> Awesome idea...you have me thinking


Thanks ! I am definitely going to pursue this, though i am still trying to figuire out my main lighting system : )


----------

